# VRT Top Speed???



## SP00LD0NU (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok, I know this can be a pretty vauge question based on setups and what not, but non the less I can't find much information on this. I would like to know what the top speed is for most of you out there with a stage 1 turbo setup, preferably the Kinetics stage 1 kit at 9lbs. I recently got access to an airplane landing strip/runway and was able to hit 145mph and I think I could have kept going. I'm not asking that anyone does this on the highway so please dont go out there like a tool and try a top speed run based on my post, just to find out. I would like to know peoples past experiences though. thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

I've had the Speedo needle hard against the odometer reset buttom (past 160mph on the clock) running 8lb boost. Felt like there was a little more to go. GPS confirmed the actual speed was 156mph.
If we're talking MK3 / Corrado VRT, the actual top speed with a 3.39 final drive will be around 173mph with a 7000rpm rev limit.
With the 3.68 final drive, you'll hit about 158mph @ 7000rpm.
Both examples assume 205/40/17" tyres and standard gearsets.
I'm not sure what ratios MK4s have.
A Corrado VRT feels very stable past 150mph.... not sure about the Golf?
Top speed means nothing though.....as does 0-60mph.
A true reflection of a car's power and flexibility is in the 30-50mph, 50-70mph and 70-100mph times.....which are very fast in a VRT


----------



## SP00LD0NU (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: (kevhayward)*

Interesting.
"A true reflection of a car's power and flexibility is in the 30-50mph, 50-70mph and 70-100mph times.....which are very fast in a VRT " This is correct, I agree. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (SP00LD0NU)*

This wasn't on boost but my stock MKIII Jetta hit 140mph and it could have gone further just didn't feel like pushing my luck anymore than I alread had. It was on the highway between Omaha Nebraska and Colorado so no one was out but again deer don't really pay attention to the dangers of speeding cars either.


_Modified by VR6DPLMT. at 12:35 AM 11-24-2007_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (SP00LD0NU)*

Use this to Excel worksheet to estimate your top speed:
http://home.earthlink.net/~jonaa/LS1new.xls
You'll need:
1) drag coefficient (0.31-0.35 for most VW's)
2) frontal area (20-22 square feet for most VW)
3) 5th gear ratio (0.844? 0.717?)
4) final drive ratio (3.389 for most VR6)
6) tire diameter (25 inches)
7) chassis dyno chart (Many of us are around [email protected])
My MKIV GTI is estimated at 170MPH on Kinetic Stage 2 and TDI 5th gear.
With OEM gearing I wouldn't be able to go as fast because the power drops off significantly after 6000RPM or so.
Now this estimate does not take vehicle weight and rolling resistance into account. It only accounts for drag due to air friction. So perhaps take off 3% for all that. That leaves me with a more realistic 165MPH. I've never been past 140 on the race track, so who knows.











_Modified by phatvw at 5:27 PM 11-23-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VRT Top Speed??? (SP00LD0NU)*

I did 160mph indicated and went another 500rpms after pegging the speedo with 400whp.
300whp should get you to 160 or so. It will just take a little while.


----------



## SP00LD0NU (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: VRT Top Speed??? ([email protected])*

i need a devils own methanol kit since I dont want to run an intercooler. I'm trying to finish getting everything ready to pass inspection. Soon enough I'll hit the landing strip again







Maybe some of you guy's and gals might be interested in joining me. It would make for an interesting gtg


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: VRT Top Speed??? (SP00LD0NU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP00LD0NU* »_ Maybe some of you guy's and gals might be interested in joining me. It would make for an interesting gtg









That would be something else...


----------



## G-Magoo (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: VRT Top Speed??? (SP00LD0NU)*

Just recently I went 250km (156mph) in my friends mk2 VR with the tach at 5000rpm in 5th gear, all motor... the thing is majority of the VR's have the same gear ratios, and are equiped with enough hp to take it to redline. Its not about top speed, its about how fast it takes to get there.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: VRT Top Speed??? (vwpride58)*

My VRT topping out 5th. 11psi.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9gHkM_Qtro


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: VRT Top Speed??? (CDJetta)*

Good crap, tell me you werent videoing w/ one hand and driving w/ the other......


----------



## SP00LD0NU (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: VRT Top Speed??? (CDJetta)*


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: VRT Top Speed??? (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_My VRT topping out 5th. 11psi.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9gHkM_Qtro

Holy. ****. That thing is _MOVIN'_!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: VRT Top Speed??? (magz0r)*

what i would not do for a private road test course at my disposal.... my 12.08 would easily be mid 11 with the practice i need...


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: VRT Top Speed??? (magz0r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magz0r* »_
Holy. ****. That thing is _MOVIN'_!









Really? Honestly it didn't seem THAT fast to me. 6 seconds or so to go from 60-100? I think I counted that right. I think my 1.8T is about as fast as that, but it just doesn't feel all that fast any more. Maybe I need a bigger turbo.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: VRT Top Speed??? (mj6234)*

Well... it's a low 13's car. I haven't been able to take it down to the track and get a proper run in. I tried to run the car today at my local drag strip... but I shattered a CV joint in each axle on my first run shifting from 1st to 2nd.







Looks like I might be buying some of the DSS axles.







Street tires + 13psi at the track = dead car.
Right now i'm the fastest of the total of 4 VRT's in my local VW group so.... I'm pretty sure i'm pretty fast. We have 2 Kinetic MK3 kits running at 10-12psi, one MK4 Kinetic Stage 2 guy, one supercharger 8psi r32, and then one eip turbo kit VRT. I am faster than all of them except for the eip turbo guy because he never comes out so we can never race, and his car is always broken. He's probably faster than me though.








And the 60-100 thing. I shifter a little bit early out of 2nd because it was spinning but I don't think it would have taken much off the time.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Guys,
Before this thread gets any more out of hand....
Let's only post videos that are actually on the track. 
Otherwise, it'll end up getting locked. And by the way, these threads always end up getting locked no matter what.
Who cares what top speed you can get? Doesn't really matter anyway (at least not as far as this forum is concerned).
Keep it "legal" and I can keep it open. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (nater)*

Whups... want me to edit my posts and take out my content?


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_Guys,
Before this thread gets any more out of hand....
Let's only post videos that are actually on the track. 
Otherwise, it'll end up getting locked. And by the way, these threads always end up getting locked no matter what.
Who cares what top speed you can get? Doesn't really matter anyway (at least not as far as this forum is concerned).
Keep it "legal" and I can keep it open. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Let's turn this around ... does anyone know of a place in the US to do a top-speed run legally? Bonneville or Black Rock Desert or something? I would *love* to take a road trip out to a spot where I could actually have a few miles to test my top speed.
-m


----------



## SP00LD0NU (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey, I never asked for content.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (SP00LD0NU)*

as stated before top speed is kinda a waste, but i will admit that vid of CDJetta's speedo is inspiring. thank god that was on the track








as for the equations avove, they are excellent "calculators", and you can base a pretty close top speed on them. 
to me, the 30-100 is the most impressive/fun. just my .02


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: VRT Top Speed??? (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_My VRT topping out 5th. 11psi.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9gHkM_Qtro

Wooooo!! That videos bad aZZ!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_Whups... want me to edit my posts and take out my content?

No.
Just don't want this thread going in a direction that it *could*.
*HINT:* If you have to say this: "at the track







" then you shouldn't be saying what you are saying.
I'm not saying I've never broken the speed limit. We've all done it at one point or another - but it's not up for discussion here and there are reasons why we don't like to talk about it.
So again,
If you have to wink and say "at the track" then I'm kindly asking you to keep your comments to yourself.
On the other topic:
I agree,
I would LOVE to go to a safe place where I could legally do a high speed run. And if you want the honest-to-God truth, I'm AFRAID to run my car that fast. There are too many variables that can land me in a morgue - I have imagined my wife telling my kids that I'm not around anymore...hurts too much to imagine. 
But again,
A real spot to test high speed would be kinda fun. Are there such places?
Has to be....proving grounds for auto-makers?


----------



## SP00LD0NU (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: (nater)*

As I said to start, a aircraft Landing strip. I would like to organize something for all of us to attend to. Let me see what I can do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (SP00LD0NU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WRONG WRONG WRONG* »_I totally whooped that Mustang's a$$ last week... um... at the track










_Quote, originally posted by *RIGHT* »_My car was faster than a Mustang at my local closed-course race track


See the difference?


_Modified by phatvw at 5:56 PM 11-27-2007_


----------



## SP00LD0NU (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: (phatvw)*


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_

See the difference?

_Modified by phatvw at 5:56 PM 11-27-2007_

Agreed,
Unfortunately it then turns into a discussion that can be (or should be) talked about in the Drag Racing forum. 
So yea, kinda tough area here.








It's amazing, how LITTLE work it takes (like phatvw showed) to keep it legit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The wink is about as bad as just saying it. Remember, this isn't a court of law where the wink works. This is an internet forum.


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

My jetta shuts off at 135, but I don't think it is redlined there from what I remember. I have the C2 obdI coilpack software, and the quaife syncromesh gears. I am not sure what is causing it to shut off there, it gets there awfully quick though.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

i got a 3.39 final drive 205 50 15's, and on 10 lbs i hit 173 very easily, 
now for the .717 5th and some 225 50 15's and 25 lbs, i should be good for over 200mph and i really want to try, i need to go to bonneville salt flats or something that would be fun as hell.
but i woudl most likely be limited by wind resistance.


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

Over 200 easy







thats funny


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (MDTurborocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MDTurborocco* »_Over 200 easy







thats funny

i lol'd.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

well 204 actually if you want to to the calculations.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_well 204 actually if you want to to the calculations. 

are you doing this on the moon? cause it appears AIR and GRAVITY are left out of yoru calculations.


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

I do remember a video of a 9 second jetta racing a bike IIRC, had to be goin 175+ thing was flyin. Im sure he had atleast 600whp though.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

yeah that was jeff greens car a long time ago
and did you read where i said wind resistance would be my problem 


_Modified by DaBeeterEater at 1:28 PM 11-28-2007_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_
and did you *ready *where i said wind resistance would be my problem 

no, but i READ it.







JK .
in all reality, if by "problem" you mean "debilitating factor" i am on board. 
BUT, c'mon, let's be realistic. that's like me saying i could run an 6 second 1/4 mile if weight weren't an issue.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

lol i fixed it lol
i know it will probably never go that fast but its cool tosay i "could" go that fast. 
but i would like to find out ?


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_i got a 3.39 final drive 205 50 15's, and on 10 lbs i hit 173 very easily, 
now for the .717 5th and some 225 50 15's and 25 lbs, i should be good for over 200mph and i really want to try, i need to go to bonneville salt flats or something that would be fun as hell.
but i woudl most likely be limited by wind resistance.

Here's some physics setbacks from the October 2007 edition of Motor Trend

_Quote, originally posted by *motor trend 10/07* »_
Aerodynamic drag increases with the square of speed and the power to overcome it varies with speed cubed. So that "mere" 27-percent bump in top speed requires loads of extra power or drastic changes in aerodynamics. Here's what it would take to get each car to 254mph.
Porsche GT3 RS - 116% HP increase (415-897 hp) to go from 193 to 254
Vette ZO6 - 104.43% increase (505hp - 1032hp) to go from 197
...


This site is a good explanation http://www.uniquemotorsports.c...r.htm


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_
but i would like to find out ?

werd. i hear that!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

yeah i read something about that veryon, it takes like 250 hp to get to 150 but the next 100 mph take like 700 something hp. that is crazy


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

i looked at that site but im not sure if i did the calculatios correct, but i came up with 
276.73 hp to get to 204. but i suck at math so i think i did it wrong. 
and i based it off the golf


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_i looked at that site but im not sure if i did the calculatios correct, but i came up with 
276.73 hp to get to 204. but i suck at math so i think i did it wrong. 
and i based it off the golf 


Using that site I came up with 377WHP to get to 204... this is really really wrong







Just think that the *top speed* of the lambo gallardo V12 is about this much.
The calculation (according to them) is 0.000007 * 20.5 * 0.31 * 204 * 204 * 204
I'm guessing that 
a) our cars have a much higher CD
b) that 0.000007 number is wrong
or 
c) the formula listed is just plain wrong.
I'll pull out the math for auto book (
http://www.overstock.com/Books...&fp=F) 
when I get home if no one else has found a correct formula by then.
-m


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (maxslug)*

Guys just use the spreadsheet I posted:
You NEED your actual dyno chart to do this accurately. Unless you geared your car perfectly, chances are your peak HP number is nowhere near the RPM that you'll reach top speed. I.e. even if you make 500HP at 3000RPM, your top speed might be with 400HP @ 5000RPM. Use the chart, its all quite simple.

http://home.earthlink.net/~jonaa/LS1new.xls
BTW for our boxy cars with ~0.32 cD and ~22 square feet frontal area, we need about ~475HP to go 200MPH. AND that 475HP has to be at an RPM where the car is actually going 200MPH! Gearing is very important.
For comparison, one of the most aerodynamic street cars ever produced, the GM EV1 electric, would only need ~310P to reach 200MPH. You better believe they used wind tunnel research on that one!
For more info check out wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A...ients
This is pretty basic stuff. Not rocket science. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











_Modified by phatvw at 2:49 PM 11-28-2007_


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

pretty sweet, so i shoudl be good to go sometime in the near future lol, 
i doubt i will ever get to do it but i dam will sure try lol


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (MDTurborocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MDTurborocco* »_I do remember a video of a 9 second jetta racing a bike IIRC, had to be goin 175+ thing was flyin. Im sure he had atleast 600whp though.

It was Chris Green's car and he's done about 198-199 GPS'd with a Quaife 6 speed, 235 tire, and 600-700hp at the time


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*

Yes i remember that vid. A buds vrt here in Baltimore hit 174mph (GPS confirmed) in his raddo vrt. This was at reagan airport.


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Top Speed Calculator*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Guys just use the spreadsheet I posted:


Hi Dan,
Sorry to one-up you, but it needs to be done. I went a *lot* overboard on this one and I made a top speed calculator based on the Coefficient of Drag, Weight, and Frontal area of the car.
I also imported a database of car stats that has this for a lot of cars. 
















I invite everyone to try out my new toy at http://warped.org/vw/calc.html. All feedback is welcome.
-m


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

wow that is cool you spent some time on that


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Top Speed Calculator (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_
Hi Dan,
Sorry to one-up you, but it needs to be done.

Not at all... very nice webpage! All you need is to add gear ratios and the ability to plug-in dyno data. Seems most of the references assume perfectly customized gearing.

I customized that excel spreadsheet with rolling resistance numbers... Just need to host it somewhere...
Revised top speed for VRT with 0.717 5th gear, 3.389 final drive, 225/45/17 tires, and 3200 pounds running weight at sea level, etc.
[email protected] = 171MPH
[email protected] = 190MPH
[email protected] = 202MPH



_Modified by phatvw at 8:31 PM 12-2-2007_


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: VRT Top Speed??? (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_My VRT topping out 5th. 11psi.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9gHkM_Qtro

why does the speedo drop while shifting at one point almost looks like the car is on a lift.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: VRT Top Speed??? (vdubspeed88)*

Because my tires were spinning and the speedo reading is acquired through the speed at which the differential is turning, so..... since I was spinning the wheels the diff/wheels were turning at that speed and then when I shifted the wheels caught traction at what ever speed it was that I was actually going.


----------



## jewish_ (May 20, 2007)

*Re: VRT Top Speed??? (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_
why does the speedo drop while shifting at one point almost looks like the car is on a lift.








 wheel spin... lost traction at top of second gear...


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: VRT Top Speed??? (jewish_)*

160mph in a Corrado with 3.3 FD and .71 5th
it was still pulling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: VRT Top Speed??? (brilliantyellowg60)*

Not quite sure where to put this - but I made a tool in Excel to help choose shift-points. What do y'all think?








Note 6th gear in this case is my 0.717 TDI 5th gear and the dyno data is estimated.
Here are the live spreadsheets for anyone that wants to play:
http://cid-a8e915add1243534.sk...c.xls
http://cid-a8e915add1243534.sk...d.xls


_Modified by phatvw at 9:33 PM 12-8-2007_


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: VRT Top Speed??? (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Not quite sure where to put this - but I made a tool in Excel to help choose shift-points. What do y'all think?


Way cool! I love data porn. Bringin math to the masses


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: VRT Top Speed??? (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_Because my tires were spinning and the speedo reading is acquired through the speed at which the differential is turning, so..... since I was spinning the wheels the diff/wheels were turning at that speed and then when I shifted the wheels caught traction at what ever speed it was that I was actually going.

oh lol I haven't had a working tach or speedometer so I don't notice it.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: VRT Top Speed??? (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_ 
Way cool! I love data porn. Bringin math to the masses


















Here are the live spreadsheets for anyone that wants to play:
http://cid-a8e915add1243534.sk...c.xls
http://cid-a8e915add1243534.sk...d.xls


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: VRT Top Speed??? (phatvw)*

That's awesome stuff guys. I'm doing a 02M swap into my car. It should be done in about a month.







I wish I had money for HPA's R&P. Takes 6th gear up to 205mph at 7k rpm. Heh, assuming I had the power to get up that high. What'd I need... like just near 500whp or something?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: VRT Top Speed??? (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Not quite sure where to put this - but I made a tool in Excel to help choose shift-points. What do y'all think?


"Marty" posted almost identical looking graphs (circa 2002) when he was on his 'physics vs. lightweight rotating components' crusade. I think he sold his gti a few years back so he hasn't been around since. The shift point plot is a nice tool and you can easily verify the results at the local 1/4 mile track. I picked up ~2mph in my golf tdi by shifting earlier as opposed to taking every gear to redline. I imagine any torquey motor with poor (in comparison) top end would see proportional mph gains.
BTW, when you guys are calculating rolling resistance, are you accounting for lift? Or are you assuming the normal force on the car is constant? From what I've seen, cars get very light at high speeds unless they are designed not to.







It's nice to see some others turning to math for answers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: VRT Top Speed??? (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
"Marty" posted almost identical looking graphs (circa 2002) when he was on his 'physics vs. lightweight rotating components' crusade. I think he sold his gti a few years back so he hasn't been around since. The shift point plot is a nice tool and you can easily verify the results at the local 1/4 mile track. I picked up ~2mph in my golf tdi by shifting earlier as opposed to taking every gear to redline. I imagine any torquey motor with poor (in comparison) top end would see proportional mph gains.
BTW, when you guys are calculating rolling resistance, are you accounting for lift? Or are you assuming the normal force on the car is constant? From what I've seen, cars get very light at high speeds unless they are designed not to.







It's nice to see some others turning to math for answers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Autotech has offered a $10 custom shift-point chart for many years and all it is is what is shown here









Lift is not taken into account







Lift would affect both air drag and road drag - road drag would decrease slightly, but air drag would probably increase at a faster rate, so ultimate top speed would be lower than expected. Aside from cD, I don't think our cars have any published lift/downforce data. Maybe some of the European cup cars have data?



_Modified by phatvw at 9:32 PM 12-8-2007_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: VRT Top Speed??? (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_

Here are the live spreadsheets for anyone that wants to play:
http://cid-a8e915add1243534.sk...c.xls
http://cid-a8e915add1243534.sk...d.xls

i love this idea, how does one enter their own hp figures? it appears your HP and TQ are in there, but i would like tp place my own in there. also, the gearing you are using, (since i am lazy) is it MK3 o2a? 
thanks for the great spread sheet also!!!


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: VRT Top Speed??? (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
i love this idea, how does one enter their own hp figures? it appears your HP and TQ are in there, but i would like tp place my own in there. also, the gearing you are using, (since i am lazy) is it MK3 o2a? 
thanks for the great spread sheet also!!!

You need to get your car dyno'd at a speed shop to get YOUR exact HP figure at each RPM. Or search vortex for other people's dynos with similar engines and copy the numbers. Your gearing and tire sizes should be posted in various transmission FAQ threads. Just use the search tools.


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

I'm gonna work w/ phatvw to convert this from the excel sheet to something web-based.... we'll have to come up with a way to conveniently enter dyno data.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (maxslug)*

sorry, i was not clear: i mean, how do i ENTER my info (hp and tq) in that sheet. but i didn't realize the graphs were live. 
i got it now. thanks.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

Here is a good site:
http://vlsicad.ucsd.edu/~sharm....html


----------

